

ITerm2 2.0 Released - liquid_x
http://www.iterm2.com/news.html

======
AdamGibbins
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8035022](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8035022)

------
anonfunction
tmux details:
[https://code.google.com/p/iterm2/wiki/TmuxIntegration](https://code.google.com/p/iterm2/wiki/TmuxIntegration)

